# Honda Boat Motor



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't usually work on boat motors. A customer just brought in a 9.9HP Honda 4-Stroke boat motor for a tune-up. Do all boat motors have to be run in water? Can I run this motor for a few minutes without being in a barrel of water? The customer brought it in on a stand that will make it nice to work on,if I don't have to put it in water. Thanks for the help.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The motor SHOULD only be run in a tub of water that submerges the the lower unit up to the cavitation plate(the horizontal fin above the prop).There is a rubber impeller in the lower unit that circulates water through the engine and running the unit dry could and probably will ruin it.Hope this helps.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Do all boat motors have to be run in water?


I don't know about the Honda you have, but the small Briggs outboards
with the OHV engines are air cooled and do not need water for running and testing.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The Briggs is in fact a air cooled power head so no damage running it on a stand..The Honda is a water cooled power head that can be run shortly witout water,but the rubber impeller(water pump)does not like to be run dry.A new impeller is around $15 and takes about an hour to change by dropping the lower unit.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When I had a shop many years ago we sold a small air cooled outboard made by Zenoah (Green Machine) called a cruise n carry. Just a weed trimmer engine with a prop. Water was only needed to float the boat...


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree 30YearTech,there were numerous air cooled outboards.Another one would be Tanaka motors.Those cruise and carry were great little motors for throwing in the trunk and putting on rental boats.As always,you have my respect and appreciation for your vast knowledge.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I got a barrel yesterday, I will put the engine and water in it, then work on the engine. Thanks again.


----------

